# Elvira's Heavy Metal Halloween



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

This album is freaking awesome!!! I saw it at Target and *had* to snatch it up... plus I love Elvira 










1. Exorcist (Main Theme)
2. Frankenstein
3. Toccata and Fugue - Bach
4. Hells Bells
5. Moonlight Sonata - Beethoven
6. Funeral March Of A Marionette - Goundd
7. Godzilla
8. Black Cat
9. Phantom Of The Opera
10. In The Hall Of The Mountain King - Grieg
11. Carmina Burana, O Fortuna - Orff
12. Halloween (Main Theme)

Elvira's Heavy Metal Halloween.zip


----------



## frugal ghoul (Nov 4, 2005)

DUDE! Thanks so much for sharing! I saw that at Target also and listened to the samples and I totally agree, AWESOME! I'm unemployed and was going to take a chance and try to get it the day after on clearence. So Thanks for the early TREAT! If you ever need any music or sounds, just ask, I may have it!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for the share,big elvira fan here also.


----------



## funrs (Jun 12, 2008)

Man I can't thank you enough for sharing this CD. It adds that little bit of heavy metal I've been looking for to add to my yard haunt. Thank you so much and HAPPY HALLOWEEN


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

This is an interesting twist on Halloween classics.

Who are the performers? I did some quick research and can't find who is credited for these renditions, but I did find this...

Here's a music review of this Halloween cd:
http://www.i-mockery.com/weeklies/weekly.php?type=music&id=99

and a Amazon link:
http://www.amazon.com/Elviras-Heavy-Halloween-Limited-Pressing/dp/B0039CKAB0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1285132425&sr=1-1


----------

